

Technical Co-Founder needed in Texas - SalsaKing

I have been working on a project off and on for the past 6 months. I have a name, I have several ideas on the drawing board, I have a UI in mind and am ready to get this thing into beta.<p>I am located in Dallas, TX but would consider anywhere in the state for your location. Florida is also a consideration as a travel there frequently for work.<p>My idea is taking Facebook events head on, as I feel it is broken. This product would provide some competition to Event Brite as well.<p>Can you code? Lets team up. Pay + Equity. I have a technical background but I can't call myself a coder. I know just enough to get me in trouble as they say.<p>I know databases, hardware, linux administration, software in general. I can code if I need to, but there would be a lot of googling and I just want to get this thing off the ground. I don't have time to learn as I go and launch this.<p>Please reach out to me. Thanks.
======
PythonDeveloper
I'm in Dallas and would be interested in talking to you. You can contact me
via justpythonit@gmail.com.

